

Let’s Get Real About Startups and Mental Health - bootload
https://medium.com/thelist/let-s-get-real-about-startups-and-mental-health-2cb965e6b888

======
angersock
_Can we please retire the “strong, tough, male” founder stencil once and for
all?_

So, there's a difference between that stereotype in a founder, and in a CEO--
though the author uses the two as though there isn't. A CEO's job is to _lead_
and to _make decisions_ and to _delegate_ , and that is something that
monkeybrains are wired to assist with only with CEOs that appear strong and
masculine.

It's not ideal, mind you, and there's nothing wrong with seeking help and
whatnot, but ignoring thousands of years of experience is probably not wise
here.

